# My Soap Shelf



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

This is my shelf at one of my stores.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Very nice, hope you sell tons of it..
Barbara


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks! I have been here for 1 1/2 yrs. I sell really well, it has been a great location for me :biggrin

Christy


----------



## redskygal (Dec 30, 2007)

WOW! Nice display. Is that your shelf unit or did the store supply you with it? What is your backdrop? Also, do you mind sharing what kind of store it is?

Kelly


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Beautiful display Christy. It is the nicest one I've seen. I love how you have your products set out and WOW, what a selection!

Sara


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

This is a HUGE High-end type of consignment store with over 300 vendors. The shelf was provided. The back drop is peg board. I pay $44/mo for this shelf plus 10% of my sales. This store is on I-29 and has billboard advertising. It is a major shopping hot spot!!

Christy


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

> WOW, what a selection!


I have a serious soaping addiction :lol

Christy


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

cmharris6002 said:


> I have a serious soaping addiction :lol
> Christy


Yeah, tell me about it... now I've added a lotion addiction to my list of things I can't do without. Hmmmm, wonder who helped me start that habit! 

Sara


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

WOW!!! What a cool display...I know what you mean about addiction. here I had narrowed down my fragrances and I am back up to 30 soap fragrances again...sigh


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Sara I LOVE you lotion :biggrin

You need to get yourself a store like this so you can get it to the people! I have 266 bars of soap in this display. I bet you have more soap than that sitting around your house :rofl


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

I KNOW Sara has more soap than that sitting around her house. 
I should have taken photos... could have used them to blackmail her for more soap!

Very eye-catching display Christy. Where along I-29? We've traveled that route
south more than once. This store sounds like it would be a fun stop!

Trisha


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes, it is a great place to stop and shop!

The Rusty Chandelier 
Corner of I-29 & business Hwy 71
St. Joseph Missouri


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

AWESOME display...Great work..


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey will have to ck that out next time I'm in St Jo my nieces live there. Beautiful display Christine.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Christy what is the name of this store?? in St JO?? Sis is going this weekend.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

The Rusty Chandelier 
Corner of I-29 & business Hwy 71
St. Joseph Missouri

Sara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

WELL duh Thanks Sara I looked and looked but didn't see it and now I see it twice.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Wonderful display! We are in St. Joe from time to time....will have to jot this down and put it in my purse so I can look for it.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

How pretty. I can almost smell all those wonderful scents from here.


----------



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

Looks really nice.


----------



## Belle (Oct 26, 2007)

This is a beautiful display and I love the selection!


----------

